# The new Rush backline



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Can't seem to find these amps in either the H&K or Orange catalogs :smilie_flagge17:

Pics borrowed from a thread on HCEG


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Geddy Lee amps here http://www.guitarscanada.com/content/408-geddy-lee-play-orange-amps.html


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's the skinny on Alex's rig...

YouTube - Hughes & Kettner endorsee Alex Lifeson (RUSH) talking about the "Time Machine over America" Tour


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

yea...we talked about this about amonth ago...after the ottawa bluesfest...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> Here's the skinny on Alex's rig...
> 
> YouTube - Hughes & Kettner endorsee Alex Lifeson (RUSH) talking about the "Time Machine over America" Tour


That just made my day, thanks.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Alex is taking credit for the design of those amps, although I suspect that Bubbles (his sometimes guitar tech) had a great deal to do with this.


----------

